# Boost gauge Q.



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

I feel a little foolish asking, but what vacuum hose did you guys tap into when installing an aftermarket boost gauge?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

you can get the signal from pretty much anywhere on the manifold. I used an unused hole.


----------

